# Line for cane pole



## twds (Apr 14, 2009)

I have a new expandable cane pole, thnik I have figured out how I am going to tie the line on (but still not real sure), but what pound of test shoud I use. Obvioulsy crappie fishing.


----------



## slim357 (Apr 14, 2009)

Id say no higher than 10lb and that might be pushing it.


----------



## twds (Apr 14, 2009)

I usully use 4lb, maybe 6 when fishing crappie, but wasn't sure with the cane pole


----------

